# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Bonjour  tous

## liliantaroua

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai 29 ans et je travaille dans la communication (rien  voir avec ici ahah)
Je fais rgulirement des macros Excel (vba)  et aussi des petites applications en VB.net.
Je n'ai pas un niveau formidable, c'est uniquement du visual basic, mais je me dbrouille (grce  ce site, entre autres).

Mon nouveau challenge: apprendre  crer une page web avec le langage qui va bien... j'espre que vous pourrez m'aider!

A bientt

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,

J'ai cru tout d'abord que c'tait Lilian Thuram qui rejoignait le forum, mais non !
Bienvenue tout de mme  ::P: 

Pour la partie dveloppement Web, vous trouverez de l'aide ici :
https://www.developpez.net/forums/f9...loppement-web/

Et pour vous perfectionner sur la suite Microsoft (excel, access...) et sur le VBA, vous trouverez votre bonheur l :
https://www.developpez.net/forums/f5...rosoft-office/

 bientt sur le forum  ::):

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour et bienvenue liliantaroua  ::):

----------

